#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Xmas Roadtrip Laos to Vietnam

## beerlaodrinker

Took a raodie from vientiane to hoi an over xmas and new year, its a cheap way of doing it but quite stressful and tiring on the road, mostly on the Lao side due to the road conditions.

Left vientiane at 6 in the morning and reached Lao Bao border crossing at 6 in the evening. stopping only for a piss and lunch of chicken ,papaya salad and sticky rice at Seno





The Road between vientiane and Seno is shit but seno to the border was excellent. which surprised me.

The Town of Lao Bao is quite grotty but has a few more hotel options than dAnsavanh on the Lao side so we decided to cross the border that night ( its open until 10.00pm)

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We stayed at the Sepon Hotel, Cheap and cheerful at 17000 dong ( $1  = 21000 dong) for a family sized room




After driving all day i was fucked and in a shitty mood and gagging for a beer and was best pleased so see this minibar with a few beers in it.Problem was the minifridge wasnt switched on   off to a great start eh?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Border crossing went smooth enough as we had all the required documents for the car. I had a visa  and there was fuck all traffic at that time of day but 1 officious little fucker took a keen interest in me and seemed to want to flex his Authortitive muscle. he asked me if i was carrying any guns and got quite pissed of when i laughed at the suggestion and enquired where one might purchase a cold beer. silly little fooker in a uniform

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We were heading for Hoi an via Khe Sanh< Hue, Danang .

stopped in Khe sanh for lunch and a visit to the Khe sahn Combat Base. which is a War museum depicting the brutal battle there. Quite interesting it was

The Road to Dong Ha via khe sanh was quite pleasant

----------


## Luigi

Great stuff.  :tumbs: 

Is that KFB restaurant fried buffalo?  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

Nice 0ne BLD keep em coming. Hope you made sure to buy a fake plastic gun for the return journey and a slab of cold ones for the border post.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The museum is all about  showing war relics and Propaganda skewed to the Glorious Vietnamese people and there victory against the nasty Mercins. ( I thought it was a draw personnaly)






Blah Blah Blah etc

----------


## beerlaodrinker



----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Nice 0ne BLD keep em coming. Hope you made sure to buy a fake plastic gun for the return journey and a slab of cold ones for the border post.


That little Coont wont be fucking with me on my return,

----------


## beerlaodrinker



----------


## beerlaodrinker

Wasnt much to see in Dong Ha so we continued on to Hue

Booked into sun river hotel which was about $29 a night for a Family room, small pool on the roof and walking distance to pub street and the impirial fort.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The sight seeing can wait until tomorrow im heading out to source some wobbly pops and a feedbag

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Decided to Charter a few samlos to liesurely cruise about. 



Felt a bit sorry for the samlo guy having to pedal my fat ass about but my pity soon evaporated when i got the bill, thought i had successfully haggled the price to something realistic,  Turns out he charged by the Kilo. Fooker

----------


## beerlaodrinker

This ones a Crowd Pleaser

----------


## NamPikToot

> That little Coont wont be fucking with me on my return,


 :rofl: 


Gosh, that took me back

----------


## Chittychangchang

Brilliant pics and trip report BLD.

----------


## Switch

Another good ‘un BLD.

Always Interesting when the winner writes the history. Happy to hear you found some decent cold beer after all that driving.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Still in Hue the missus wanted (demanded some mainstream tourist activities) other then beer tasting, of to the imperial palace




This Place jogged a few Memories we had been here before 10 years previously with our 1st son. The wife dug up a photo from back then of us standing in pretty much the same spot

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Damn! i sure was a good looking and svelte rooster back then. Apoligies for the pic quality. Cameras had only just been invented i think



 fuck knows why that 10 year old photo keeps disapearing?

----------


## Switch

^outstanding.  :Smile:

----------


## naptownmike

Cool looks like an epic road trip. And great pictures.
It was "interesting" to hear their version of the war when I visited the war museum in Saigon and toured the tunnel system. 
Luckily I hadn't packed my american flag shirt.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A few more picks around the citidel

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Hue isnt a huge place but with most of vietnamese cities its packed and driving yourself around isnt for the faint hearted but despite the traffic i found the viets to mostly courteous drivers and didnt witness to much craziness, unlike Lao or Thailand






Apart from this bloke on the scooter.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A bit of French colonial architechture     Trueng tien bridge one of 27 bridges known to be built by the legendary Gustaff eiffel of eiffel tower fame

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Not done with sight seeing Mrs bld decided we needed to hire a boat and go down the perfume river and go see the thien mu pagoda,

There are plenty of boats of all sizes to choose from and i had done some googling to see roughly how much to pay





Boat selected and some haggling later we loaded the beer and set of along the not so perfumery river






The onboard shitter, Fortunately didnt need it




















You can also view the austin that the monk thick quang duc used to drive to saigon in 1963 for his self immolation protest against the diem government

----------


## beerlaodrinker

a couple of days in Hue was enough for us so it was decided to head for Hoi an Via the Hai van Pass for seafood and drunkenness

Hai van pass offers an impressive landscape of mountains clear blue skies and and deserted beaches and crosses a spur of Truong son mountain range 500m above sea level, making it the highest pass in vietnam

just before the tunnel and pass you come to the small town of Lang co, currently fairly undeveloped but i wonder for how much longer?

it has a long stretch of beach but the surfs quite often rough for swimming.

There are some good seafood places tucked along the coves specialising in locally harvested oysters







At the start of the pass we had to wait for the train to pass which also snakes alongside the mountain


Old mate took the opportunity to try to sell me something useless









we went over the pass on the way there and through the Tunnel coming back

The 25 km long mountain pass is popular with thrill seeking motorcyclists due to its winding roads, sudden curves and blind corners

The Road has been called a "ribbon" of perfection and was dubbed one of the best coastel roads in the world" by the UK program Top Gear

----------


## beerlaodrinker

During the Vietnamese American war, the hai van pass was reffered to as the "street without joy" as it connected the 2 war ravaged cities of Hue and Danag along Highway 1

Hai van gate at the top of the pass marks the border of Danang and Hue

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The well preserved 1950 french and 1960s american bunkers are at the top of the Hai van pass both used it as a stretegic location.






The Hai van Tunnel. The longest tunnel in SE Asia at 6.28 km  costs 25000 dong and shaves of an hours travel between Danang and Hue


we used this on the way back 






Feels like your in there forever

----------


## fishlocker

Great report, you cracked me up with the  "wobbly pops" commentary. I was wondering when you'd get around to posting this roadie. Nice views of the coast there. 

While we waited for our flight out of Pakse I met a couple that had just been over that way. They said there is a building boom going on in many places along the coast. I'll have to check it out someday, it looks like it could be alot of fun. I'd have to do some research and planning though as I've never been there.

That reminds me. You posted a thead a few years back wherein you shot up some stuff over there. I recall a pic with you sporting an AK or something.  Mentioned something about cows and RPGs. Maybe that's why the border police were giving it to you. Probably a TD sleeper member and he recognized your safari hat, dark sunglasses and Crocodile Dundee Bowie knife you madd Australian you.

Next time we are in town we'll have to get together and  paint the town red. Oh shoot, I forgot,  it allready  is.

Glad you all had a nice and safe trip, the fishes.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

we headed straight for Hoi an bypassing Danang ( do that on the way back) had organized to meet me old drinking buddy Shoeless Reg who was banging around asia on his annual swirling frostys and Tampering with the Dollys tours. Time to get on the piss



It was his Birthday so bought him a couple of balloons

----------


## beerlaodrinker

It was xmas and Hoi an was heaving with tourists , mostly chinese by the look of things but we didnt have to much trouble finding a gaff.

Stayed at the Hai Yen hotel, Nothing flassh but for $22 a night for a family room with brekky and a pool out back it was good value, walking distance to old town to.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I quite enjoy Hoi an, The layout of the place makes it easy to stay near the Ancient town where all the bars and restaurants are and its also a short commute to the beach.   We aate pretty good in Hoi an To

Mrs Bld got her seafood freak on 









Cant go wrong with Fresh seafood.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

There are several Beaches in Hoi an but this one seemed to be the most popular, Unfortunately the weather was shit

----------


## Dillinger

Nice pics mate, kids are shooting up. That shoeless, toothless Reg looks a sort :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Shoeless is a Classic crusty old Fisherman. old drinking buddy of mine from my philippine days

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Ancient Town Really comes alive in the evening

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Japanese Bridge







Didnt see a lot of pubs in Hoi an mostly people just sit around drinking in these trendy old shop fronts







Theres 1 irish pub though if you fancy a Guinness







Shoeless on the Pull

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the pics and stories, BLD. I'll be heading to Hue, Danang and Hoi An in a few months, so the info is helpful. Your kids are growing so fast. The eldest must much taller than his mom already. Regards to Mrs BLD. Cheers!

----------


## NamPikToot

> 


BLD i love this shot of the little fella, "so you drag me here, got no beer and just what the hell am i supposed to do?????"

----------


## Looper

Nice thread Lao. Cheers!




> kids are shooting up





> The eldest must much taller than his mom already


And the wee fella looks a bit like his mum now I think.

Nice family photos. Thanks.



Woof woof !!

Nice work Lao

 :Razz:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Neither of them are his mum. Just a random shot of some girls i saw getting there picture taken so thought i would take one to.

----------


## Looper

^Yes, I know.


Sorry, should have made the woof woof comment on that other pic in a separate post.

Just meant well done on the random shot!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

we were done with Hoi an so checked out and headed for danang.  They like there Bridges in Danang






The famous Fire spewing Dragon Bridge

----------


## beerlaodrinker

On the way to Danang we passed Marble Mountain


Theres some pretty talented craftsmen making marble buddhas along the highway





Theres shitloads of hotels along the beach for all budgets



Found  good place to stay

----------


## misskit

Great thread, BLD! 

Those boys have grown so fast.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

time certainly flies misskit, my oldest buy ( 11 ) asked me the other day when will he will get a credit card. Not anytime soon son. was the answer

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The weather was still shit for hitting the beach so we mostly ate drank and slept





Korean for a change

----------


## fishlocker

By "so we mostly drank and slept" I know you meant you and the missus. I didn't see a wobbly pop ( love that wobbly pop!) in your sons hand back at the Irish bar so figured things haven't changed. 

Flash back to the Irish bar pics. The first pic was a night scene where you mention stopping in for one. Very nice lighting, looks a pleasant place to spend a few hours. 

Then, in the very next post it's daylight and there you are.
  I'm jealous, no dirt tracks from where the missus has to help you back to the car. Surly a night to be remembered. 

You all take care now that you're back home, ie no scooters past 11pm if consumption was on the table if you catch my drift. I'd hate to hear of another midnight bridge run for another skinned knee.

Best of luck to you all, the fishes. 

PS, Just kidding about you doing an all-nighter.  It's just the order in which you posted those pics that caught my eye, and imagination. 

Just curious but do they have those balloons at the walking nite market by the riverfront in VTE?

Asking for a friend, the fish.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Vang viengs the place for balloons. 10000 kip each

----------


## armstrong

What do the balloons do? Laughing gas right?

----------


## fishlocker

Not 100% certain but I heard it's a real gas. :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

10,000 kip = 36 baht
A cheap high

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> What do the balloons do? Laughing gas right?


Yep. Just for laughs

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Holiday done it was time to hop in the car and head Back to Laos, But not before a few more seafood dishes and beers




Found a decent bar on the last night, Bar snacks and  Filipino band belting out the tunes


Deep Fried Olives , A new one on me

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Vientiane to Hoi An and back and only 1 puncture, which happened right outside a puncture repair shop, Got the viet lads to change it.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

After another long drive we made it to Thakhek and stayed the night there, Found a very nice hotel that was probbly the most expensive one we stayed in on this trip at $45

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Not a hell of a lot to see or do in Thakhek so just wondered around







Vietnams incredibly cheap, I calculated that i had spent roughly $1000 in 14 days including Fuel. Roadies are a cheap way to do it but i was pretty happy to be home

----------


## beerlaodrinker

And thats it. Hope you enjoyed it.

----------


## Loy Toy

Great stuff mate.

I always enjoy your travel threads.  :goldcup:

----------


## Looper

top thread lao

cheers

----------


## parryhandy

> Border crossing went smooth enough as we had all the required documents for the car. I had a visa  and there was fuck all traffic at that time of day but 1 officious little fucker took a keen interest in me and seemed to want to flex his Authortitive muscle. he asked me if i was carrying any guns and got quite pissed of when i laughed at the suggestion and enquired where one might purchase a cold beer. silly little fooker in a uniform


I did a similar trip about 6 years ago with the Mrs and kids . We went by bus from Savannaket to Hue then Danang later. I obtained a visa (i'm uk) from the Vietnamese Consulate in Savannaket and at the Lao Boa border the feckers did not want to let me in.There was an Aussie backpacker on the bus and he got in no problem.Me with mrs and kids big problem (not for them though )They said I should have flown in,hotels booked, etc.. They gave me 7 days in the end and luckily the bus did wait for me.
 Is it more relaxed nowadays ? I'm thinking of doing this trip again and if I get a visa from the consulate here in Khon Kaen will they let me in overland ? 
oh and what driving license did you use as I've read foreigners cannot drive in Vietnam ? Can I use me Thai or UK license ?

Great thread thanks for sharing.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I took an international licence with me. I had read that using my Lao or Aussie licence could be a hassle. Rarely saw cops on the road in vietnam though

----------

